# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: اشکال در اجرای اسکریپت هنگام نصب

## P@M_Peyman

سلام دوستان
من یه ستاپ با اینستال شیلد 2010 درست کردم وقتی برنامه میره برای نصب از اسکرسپتی که نوشتم خطای زیر رو میده کسی میدونه دلیلش چیه؟
Error.jpg

----------


## amin1softco

خوب نوشته دیتابیس را نمی تونه ایجاد کند به نظرم دیتابیس مزبور را قبل از نصب دیتچ کنید مشکل حل بشود و دیگر هیچ

----------


## P@M_Peyman

مشکلم در این مورد برطرف شد.
باید Permission مربوط به ProgramFilesFolder رو در قسمت Files and Folders رو Full Control میکردم این مطلبی بود که در مقاله ذکر شده بود

----------

